# more sales than posts



## Imotions (13/7/16)

hi guys 
i dunno if its just me or my phone but everytime i get into the forum its just sales or trade.... is it right or do i need to change a setting im using taptalk 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Modulas (13/7/16)

Must be Tapatalk.

I removed it from my phone 'casue it wasn't giving me what I wanted. Now I just open the website directly from the phone's browser.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Imotions (13/7/16)

ohk kewl im using tapatalk coz i cant seem to login via website its only loading... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (13/7/16)

Sadly I think it's just that there is a flood of sales.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (13/7/16)

Stosta said:


> Sadly I think it's just that there is a flood of sales.


Which I see as a sign of a vibrant and progressive community.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Silver (14/7/16)

Imotions said:


> hi guys
> i dunno if its just me or my phone but everytime i get into the forum its just sales or trade.... is it right or do i need to change a setting im using taptalk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Hi @Imotions , if you log in with a normal browser you can use the tabs near the top on the home page. You can see all the latest general vape discussions (normal posts) The Classifieds are separated out into their own tab.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions (14/7/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Imotions , if you log in with a normal browser you can use the tabs near the top on the home page. You can see all the latest general vape discussions (normal posts) The Classifieds are separated out into their own tab.


i use tapatalk mostly when i try to login via internet browser the page just loads and nothing happens csnt even put in login details 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-r (31/7/16)

Sales/Classifieds are very good for Forums. If the sales die down the members have moved to other forums. 

I have seen this happen on more than one bike and car forums. 

I used to be part of an underground car forum with the sales section very very active. Eventually the admin guys complained about this as it was mostly the same guys always posting. A few months later after the one ban the forum closed down. Was probably also badly managed tbh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

